# Best BBQ sauce?



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

So what type and why?

Pics always helps


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

For me and the family as of late it is trader joes organic garlic and siracha bbq sauce. It's not too spicy, organic, contains sugar and not high fructose corn syrup and its $2.99 a bottle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice. I like sweet baby rays for chicken


----------



## Insanity (Jul 23, 2015)

It's funny I always said BBQ sauce should be exactly like sweet baby rays. Thick and sweet. But for some reason I'm just not feeling it. There's something about it I can't put my finger on. 

So I'm stuck on kc master piece. The taste is the best. 
I BBQ often and use lots of sauce. Many many coats. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

KC Master piece is great stuff!


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 23, 2015)

mix of 2/3 sweet baby rays and 1/3 sriracha


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## lugoismad (Jul 23, 2015)

Insanity said:


> It's funny I always said BBQ sauce should be exactly like sweet baby rays.



Sweet Baby Rays is good in theory, but disgusting in practice. Its nothing but corn syrup.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 23, 2015)

You have to cut the Sweet Baby Ray's with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 23, 2015)

I like stubbs.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sauer's BBQ sauce. it is in between sweet and vinegar based based. not thick not runny. they also make a spicy version. it also comes from my home state. i use sauer's when i cook a whole hog. i add apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper and 1 beer to a gallon jug and wiper down. i do this about every hour until the hog is done.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 23, 2015)

Ew!!! I hate Sauers!!!! Haha! 

I like this on pulled pork sandwiches:





and R.O.s Famous Slaw.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

Carolina Smokehouse - Sticky Fingers is also pretty good stuff


I do not use the Baby Rays in heavy coats and do cut it 




https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/best-bottled-bbq-sauce-sweet-baby-ray-s-stubb-s-kc-masterpiece-bull-s-eye


----------



## DrNip (Jul 23, 2015)

My wife and I like Head Country.

https://www.headcountry.com/


----------



## smokeyjim44 (Jul 23, 2015)

Jack Daniels original cut about half and half with white vinegar.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 23, 2015)

Good "Q" doesn't need any sauce [-X , just some good smoke !!! Apple, peach or cherry wood chipped fine and well soaked are all I use. Wouldn't spoil the meat by contaminating it with all that slop. :roll:


----------



## azekologi (Jul 23, 2015)

DocWatson said:


> Good "Q" doesn't need any sauce [-X , just some good smoke !!! Apple, peach or cherry wood chipped fine and well soaked are all I use. Wouldn't spoil the meat by contaminating it with all that slop. :roll:



I have to agree...Doc's got it right. The flavor is in the smoke, that sauce is for people who don't smoke their own meats.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 24, 2015)

Go to a competition and see who the grand champs are. They all use sauce.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 24, 2015)

azekologi said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Good "Q" doesn't need any sauce [-X , just some good smoke !!! Apple, peach or cherry wood chipped fine and well soaked are all I use. Wouldn't spoil the meat by contaminating it with all that slop. :roll:
> ...



I agree also. I also think a good steak needs no sauce.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone make their own ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm a fan of both! Sometimes sauce, sometimes not.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 24, 2015)

Good steak needs no sauce. Good q needs a good sauce. I prefer to make my own.


----------



## juggernot (Jul 25, 2015)

It's fantastic, tangy w a nice kick of heat, great for marinadin, basting and also good to sop meat while you eat it. I like it on pork and chicken and sometimes thicken it w Sticky Fingers Carolina Classic( a mustard base BBQ sauce ) or SFers Carolina Sweet while basting/smoking. Straight Georges is the wifes favorite, she does most of the shopping so we always have a bottle in the fridge. Georges has several types and the Hot one is HOT!


----------



## Capt1972 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## wormil (Jul 25, 2015)

On a BBQ forum a guy wrote that he spent months perfecting his sauce only to realize he had recreated Sweet Baby Rays.

I also like Bone Suckin Sauce.


----------



## juggernot (Jul 25, 2015)

wormil said:


> On a BBQ forum a guy wrote that he spent months perfecting his sauce only to realize he had recreated Sweet Baby Rays.
> 
> I also like Bone Suckin Sauce.




.....I used to work the BSS creators ex-wife.


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 25, 2015)

wormil said:


> On a BBQ forum a guy wrote that he spent months perfecting his sauce only to realize he had recreated Sweet Baby Rays.
> 
> I also like Bone Suckin Sauce.



I like the initial taste of Sweet Baby Rays, but the I can't stand the corn syrup. It makes my teeth hurt and has a funky after taste. 

IF they made sweet baby rays with all brown sugar, I'd love it.


----------



## Snowshoe (Jul 26, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anyone make their own ?




That's the only way to do it if your using sauce.


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 26, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anyone make their own ?



I've done it. Its not hard. But to be honest, I really just like Stubbs, and it costs about the same to make it myself.

I've made this recipe in the past, and it turned out quite nicely.

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/big-als-kc-bar-b-q-sauce/


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 26, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone make their own ?
> ...



I'm with you. I've made my own and it turned out good. But, with so many good sauces already bottled up and cheap why bother? Maybe if you and a restaurant or cater it would be cost efficient to make it? I do make my own rub, I've never had a store bought rub that impressed me. They never have enough sugar in them if any at all.


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 26, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> lugoismad said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...




My "Rub" is literally half "Slap ya Mama" seasoning and half dark brown sugar.

Its cheap, and its amazing tasting.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 27, 2015)

that would be my luck!




wormil said:


> On a BBQ forum a guy wrote that he spent months perfecting his sauce only to realize he had recreated Sweet Baby Rays.
> 
> I also like Bone Suckin Sauce.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Sweet Baby Ray's!!!


----------



## wormil (Jul 29, 2015)

I buy sauce but make my own rub. I use a recipe called Magic Dust but substitute home made chili powder which kicks it into a whole new level.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Aug 2, 2015)

Rudy's BBQ, spicy. Not the Sissy Sauce. 
https://www.rudysbbq.com/store/c-2-sause.aspx

But truly good BBQ doesn't need sauce.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 3, 2015)

PsychoXP18CC said:


> Rudy's BBQ, spicy. Not the Sissy Sauce.
> https://www.rudysbbq.com/store/c-2-sause.aspx
> 
> But truly good BBQ doesn't need sauce.




AHHH yes rudy's is good. they also have a great rub. my buddy from texas sends some from time to time


----------



## wormil (Aug 5, 2015)

I use a rub recipe called Magic Dust that was posted on usenet many years ago, good stuff. Only change is I use homemade chili powder, makes a world of difference.


----------



## dougfish (Aug 5, 2015)

I make my own rub. And my own sauces. That's right, sauces. Plural. 
I smoke a lot of different meats. Different rubs, Different sauces. 

And I'm in the camp of rub and smoke, less sauce. 

I found and tweaked a wicked coffee sauce. Dayum!


----------



## jethro (Aug 7, 2015)

I like Stubbs, but I think I am going to try cutting Sweet Baby Rays with the apple cider vinegar next time.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 7, 2015)

jethro said:


> I like Stubbs, but I think I am going to try cutting Sweet Baby Rays with the apple cider vinegar next time.


I have done that. Tastes pretty good


----------



## tablesaw (Aug 7, 2015)

I always liked the "Carolina style" sauce. Twangy and not sweet pasty sauces. It starts with vinegar and what ever you like, but it starts with vinegar.


----------

